# Riverhawk boats out of business?



## seven4eight (Aug 6, 2018)

I stopped by Winder the other morning for some info on a boat and was told by a neighboring business that Riverhawk was out of business. Anyone got any info? Phone number still works but can't get a reply to my voicemails.


----------



## TomC (Aug 7, 2018)

I stopped by a few weeks ago. Nobody there and the people next door said they had not seen them in some time. Not sure and hope they are not hanging it up. Great boats!!


----------



## martinc (Aug 7, 2018)

Not sure. I talked to one of their dealers in TN a few moths back and he didn't mention anything. If you need a contact number for him PM me. I'm sure he'll tell you for sure.



Martin


----------



## rshepley1 (Sep 19, 2018)

They are still in business. The owner had back surgery a couple of months ago which caused him to close the shop for a few weeks.  They are open again now. I have a buddy who just picked up a new Osprey 72 from River Hawk. Man, the B60's are really sweet and all..............but the Osprey 72 is on another level.


----------



## martinc (Sep 19, 2018)

thats good to hear. I might be in need of one of their boats this next year.


Martin


----------



## seven4eight (Sep 25, 2018)

That is great news, I currently own a B60 and a 13 original. They are awesome boats!


----------



## seven4eight (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm not sure what to believe. Can't leave a message with them and went by the factory in Winder today and it was closed. Neighboring business said he hasn't been around or been open for quite some time. Oh well. If anyone hears any different let us know. Thanks.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jan 8, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but was wondering if they were still open or if someone had a good contact I could speak with. I just bought a new to me Riverhawk B52 and wont some advice on possibly getting the transom redone/beefed up


----------



## hopper (Jan 8, 2020)

I corresponded back and forth with the owner by email.  He said at the time he was considering selling, but was closed due to surgery. Didnt sound like he he had plans to open anytime soon. This was like 3-4 months ago.


----------



## Mattval (Feb 7, 2021)

Does anyone have any New News on river hawk boats?


----------



## Railroader (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes, they are DONE.

Supposedly an outfit called Santee something or other wound up with all the gear, and is building boats in South Carolina.


----------



## James12 (Feb 7, 2021)

Stick with Gheenoe


----------



## jeshoffstall (Mar 27, 2021)

the business is listed for sale on FB Marketplace.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2021)

jeshoffstall said:


> the business is listed for sale on FB Marketplace.


Just saw that. Got it listed for 195k. My wife just told me no when I asked her about it.


----------



## hopper (Mar 27, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Yes, they are DONE.
> 
> Supposedly an outfit called Santee something or other wound up with all the gear, and is building boats in South Carolina.


I bought a Sentee did not think it was a Riverhawk mold seems different.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 27, 2021)

hopper said:


> I bought a Sentee did not think it was a Riverhawk mold seems different.



May not be true, just a boat store rumor from a guy who used to sell Riverhawk, and started selling Santees.


----------



## Renee1120 (Feb 22, 2022)

I have a 13' and 15' new from a different manufacturer. Better quality boats same design features. Willing to sell


----------

